# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Deep Ensemble for the Recognition of Malignancy (DERM AI), Skin Analytics Ltd, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Skin Analytics Ltd

skin-analytics.com/artificial-intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Skin Analytics CEO Neil Daly interviewed by Sky News

Sep 8, 2020




> How Skin Analytics is helping the NHS improve skin cancer diagnosis.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skin Analytics raises £4M Series A to use AI for skin cancer screening"

by Steve O'Hear
September 8, 2020

----------

